# Rumours of many course cancellations



## PTE Gruending (9 Jun 2004)

Hello,
out here in LFWA (in particular - 38 Bde), there are many rumours (some substantiated, some not) of course cancellations. I hear service battalion people talking about Ql3 courses going up in smoke, among other ones. Also, I hear that the Infantry DP2A course, which I am on in August, at WATC, is being canned. Does anyone else have any information or stories of course cancellations en masse?

Its a shame, a crying shame, but perhaps this is what happens when you overstretch your nation's military for years on end.


----------



## sinblox (10 Jun 2004)

My reserve BIQ course in WATC has been cancelled this summer. Very, very frustrating.


----------



## chunky_monkey (10 Jun 2004)

Hey Gruending,
Unfortunately it is not a rumour about all the course cancellations, there has been 50% cut of all courses being ran in WATC this summer. Your course in particular has been cancelled too. There's only one DP2A going to be on the ground and it is filled.
I guess better luck next time or get it back in the regiment in the fall if they run it there.

Dan


----------



## sinblox (10 Jun 2004)

What are the reasons for the cancellations? If it was a lack of money or instructors shouldn't they of known in the first place?


----------



## RCA (10 Jun 2004)

WATC Shilo has also cancelled a few Arty crses. The problem is not money but in most cases lack of instructors. WATC expects reservists to fill most instr posns, but because of past 10 yrs, they are simply not out there. as well a lot of RSS get exemptions for the summer and therefore are not avail either. 

You combine the Reg F running the schools, total force recruiting, and past course cancellations (especially leadership/career progression) and this problem will be ongoing for another 10 yrs. Expectations are that crses will eventually devolve down to units. So much for centrilized trg.

 Question of the week. The money saved on not running the crses that where slated, where does it go. Answer, (in the West anyway) It stays at the schools. So the money required to run at unit level isn't there. An the kicker is the money to run reserve crses is straight from unit budgets. Reserve unit budgets start at approx 90-100 mandays but by the time everyone gets their cut (Areas, TC, Bde) Units end up at 35-38 days. We are being strangled and starved with our own money.


----------



## combat_medic (10 Jun 2004)

Some Reasons for course cancellations:

1. The Government has the Regs overstretched with Bosnia, Afghanistan and now Haiti. Consequently, the Regs have barely enough pers. to teach their own courses, so reserve courses are low priority and the staffing is left up to the reserves. Reserves cannot make up the shortfall and so many courses get cancelled.

2. With the changing to the new PLQ system, less people are getting leadership qualified and getting promoted, leaving a smaller pool of instructors.

3. Shortage of funding (as always) and a very high possibility of more fire fighting in BC this summer. Op Peregrine last summer also did a pretty big number on the CF budget.


----------



## Da_man (10 Jun 2004)

my res BMQ was moved from july 5th to july 14th


----------



## JBP (10 Jun 2004)

I apologize if this isn't the appropriate place to ask, but since we're on the topic of "courses" and "training", is there a "list" of courses availible to reg force and then reserves? I'm joining the reserves and I was hoping to go on a lot of courses over the years etc. Things like Unarmed Combat Instructor, Mountain Warfare/survival and other such courses...

It seems to me the more I read over this site, the less likely at all it is I'll get to ever go to these courses!

Is there a list?


----------



## combat_medic (10 Jun 2004)

The chances of you getting Unarmed Combat Instructor or Advanced Mountain Ops in the reserves are slim enough that you'd be better off buying a lottery ticket. 

My advice to you is to get at least QL4 (Cpl) qualified in your trade, parade regularly and then start asking questions about the high speed courses. Also, bear in mind that with so few specialty courses, and even fewer positions for reservists, that you need to be at the top of your game to have a chance, and there will be many other people competing for the same position. Worry about getting your basic courses; the cool stuff will come later (if at all).


----------



## stukirkpatrick (10 Jun 2004)

Darn, I may miss out on my BIQ this summer too...  At least I racked up enough money to get through another year of university if no operation/tasking/course is available, but it still is a letdown.

A serious question, is there a max length of time which a reservist has to get trades qualified before they are booted?  Or will I be able to take it next summer, and parade with the unit all year again?  The SQ allows me to pretty much do everything the unit can do, with a few minor exceptions, and pay is the same, so it wouldn't be as much of a problem, as long as I show up (perfect parade night + most of the exercise attendance last year  8))


----------



## chunky_monkey (10 Jun 2004)

Recruit Joe, 
    As Combat Medic said, first worry about getting your initial courses, that will take you a few years, then you can ask for the course and wait a few years to get it if you get it at all. 
As for the list of courses, yes there is one exist, its actually on the CFTPO, but on your level or many other levels you will never see it, only tasking NCO, CQ and OR staff has access to those lists. There might be some others but not too many. You do not need to know that kind of info, just solder on and ask for courses, and if you are a switched on individual, your regiment will be more than happy to get you qualified on as many qualifications as possible.


----------



## childs56 (10 Jun 2004)

well i am one of those former reservists that will not be teaching this summer. i went Reg airforce. i will miss teaching although very rewarding. for all the problems the lack of leadership training really doesnt help, with the on again off again course schedules. its a huge problem and only getting worse every year. more people are going regs or just plain getting out. for all you new troops stick with it and stay in.  and for all the older troops try to get away to teach we really need it.  the reserves are going to be asked to do more work in the future and if things keep going the way they are who knows if we will even be able to full fill the role. i am a very strong supporter of the reserve force and we need to sort it out and carry on. enough rambling, support your selves cause no one else will


----------



## chunky_monkey (11 Jun 2004)

CTD,
I would not address that to the troops, sure thing soldier on, but res force has beed full filling a role of reg force in everyday taskings, starting with taskings around the base ending with teaching on reg force BIQ's and so on. I would address all you said to a Higher Ups, troops on our level can not sort anything out.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (11 Jun 2004)

Well, my BIQ was cancelled.  I'm going in today to try and salvage the situation, or find other summer employment.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (11 Jun 2004)

My DP1 this summer at Meaford isnt looking good..

We've been told that due to the lack of instructors, they may need to cut a large amount of the troops going to take the course. That is, if they dont get a few more instructors to volunteer


----------



## PPCLI Guy (13 Jun 2004)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> My DP1 this summer at Meaford isnt looking good..
> 
> We've been told that due to the lack of instructors, they may need to cut a large amount of the troops going to take the course. That is, if they dont get a few more instructors to volunteer



Intersting rumour.  In fact, there are a few LFCA courses that are in jeopardy, due to a lack of instrs, but the decisions will be made at the end of the week.  The ARC program this summer is the biggest that we have ever attempted, so that we can meet our LFRR growth objectives, and I am confident that the vast majority of the programmed serials will in fact run.  The trouble is that a larger percentage of 2 CMBG is on Pers Tempo Waivers, and so we made a committment early in the planing processs that, short of National Course, most tasks for 2 CMBG pers will be in Pet.

AS to your specific course, if you PM me, I will tell you whether yours is a go or not.


----------

